# M18 hole hawg



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ecelectric said:


> Hey guys was getting ready to get the m18 holehawg and had a question for anyone who has one if they got the quick release chuck or the regular chuck? I'm torn on which to get


I got the one with the chuck but I run a lot of different bits etc. If you're only going to run bits with that option, you'll probably be fine with the quick release. What happens if you drill to far and the edge of the hole hits the quick release? Does the bit come off in the hole? Probably a good question for someone with that style. It definitely works best with the 4.0 batteries. The 5.0 would probably even be better.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Good point but I think you pull up on the chuck to release it


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the one with the chuck. I put a 7/16 quick change adapter in it. Works great, but I did drill through a floor with a self feed bit, went too far, hit the quick release, and lost the bit forever. 

I also noticed that Irwin bits don't have a lip on the end of the shank. They won't lock in. Lenox bits works great.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have the quick-change one, and have been very happy with it. But, have been second-guessing whether I should have gotten the chuck one instead, where nowadays I normally do use Daredevils for almost all of my drilling. May just end up buying a second one, I don't know.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Does this perform any differently than a Fuel drill or is it a Fuel drill in different clothes?


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

I have the quick release and love it best thing ever imo. I havent come up with a need yet to run anything but a 7/16 shank in it. It doesnt even need the lip at the end of the bit to lock in and it will lock in smooth shanks like hole saws etc. The bit wont release if you drill to far unless your drilling the perfect size hole whatever the diameter of the end shank is but smaller then the collar that releases the bit. Anything bigger than the collar will fit through without getting pushed anything smaller and the end will hit before the collar.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool thanks guys I think I'll get quick release


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

99cents said:


> Does this perform any differently than a Fuel drill or is it a Fuel drill in different clothes?


It performs a little better than the fuel drill. The real advantage, however, is that the hole hawg is a lot easier to use when drilling studs. No twisting the wrists when it starts to bind and you can stand in a better position for drilling between studs.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

It defiently has more ass then the fuel drill. There is not way my fuel drill runs a 1 1/4" auger like this thing does. The fuel drill will get it in low but takes much longer, the m18 hole hawg sucks it down without even slowing. Although it also sucks down a 4.0 way faster as well.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

yamatitan said:


> I have the quick release and love it best thing ever imo. I havent come up with a need yet to run anything but a 7/16 shank in it. It doesnt even need the lip at the end of the bit to lock in and it will lock in smooth shanks like hole saws etc. The bit wont release if you drill to far unless your drilling the perfect size hole whatever the diameter of the end shank is but smaller then the collar that releases the bit. Anything bigger than the collar will fit through without getting pushed anything smaller and the end will hit before the collar.


If the bit doesn't have the lip, how does it lock in? I put an Irwin bit ion my adapter and it fell out as soon as it was pointed down. Also, I drilled an 1 3/8 hole through a floor, the quick change adapter went into the hole. When I pulled back, the collar must have rubbed the edge because I lost the bit. Does milwaukee have that figured out? I'm thinking I should have got the quick change instead of the chucked version.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Unless you're changing bits all the time I'd go with the chucked version. Much more versatile. JMHO


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Ii got the chucked version because I was thinking of using the hole hawg for more than I will probably ever use it for. Things like unibits probably aren't practical, but I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

isaacelectricllc said:


> If the bit doesn't have the lip, how does it lock in? I put an Irwin bit ion my adapter and it fell out as soon as it was pointed down. Also, I drilled an 1 3/8 hole through a floor, the quick change adapter went into the hole. When I pulled back, the collar must have rubbed the edge because I lost the bit. Does milwaukee have that figured out? I'm thinking I should have got the quick change instead of the chucked version.


I have no idea how they made it work but it does the straight shanks lock in just like the bits with the lip on the end.


----------



## sugg (Oct 20, 2010)

I just received my 18v Hole Hawg yesterday - 7/16 quick connect chuck. Has anyone seen an adapter which goes from 7/16 quick connect shank to 1/4 quick release bit holder? I can't find one yet...... thanks, Gus


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

I have the 1/2 chuck version and use a Lenox 7/16 quick change adapter. It's the best of both worlds!


----------



## pl_silverado (Nov 19, 2009)

I just fried one, bought it Friday, fried it Sunday. Will report back once I drop it off at milwaukee.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had mine a couple weeks and I love it thing is a beast


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

pl_silverado said:


> I just fried one, bought it Friday, fried it Sunday. Will report back once I drop it off at milwaukee.


What were you drilling?


----------



## pl_silverado (Nov 19, 2009)

Grogan14 said:


> What were you drilling?



6" hole saw in aluminum sheet 1/8" thick.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

pl_silverado said:


> 6" hole saw in aluminum sheet 1/8" thick.


Did the drill get really hot or did it just quit?


----------



## pl_silverado (Nov 19, 2009)

J. Temple said:


> Did the drill get really hot or did it just quit?



Just quit. Didn't feel hot at all. I thought it was the battery, so I let them both cool off and reverted to a regular drill for a while. Came back later and no dice. Finished the job with a fuel 18v hammer drill.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Interesting I just cut it 20 6" cans with a 6 3/8" hole saw with mine last weekend through 3/4" cypress tongue and groove kept on trucking handled it no problem not even hot to the touch. Im guessing you got a bad one probably a bad trigger switch or something simple.


----------



## pl_silverado (Nov 19, 2009)

yamatitan said:


> Interesting I just cut it 20 6" cans with a 6 3/8" hole saw with mine last weekend through 3/4" cypress tongue and groove kept on trucking handled it no problem not even hot to the touch. Im guessing you got a bad one probably a bad trigger switch or something simple.



Trigger seems to be working. There's an audible click when I squeeze it so my guess is the motor itself.


----------



## pl_silverado (Nov 19, 2009)

pl_silverado said:


> Trigger seems to be working. There's an audible click when I squeeze it so my guess is the motor itself.



Forgot to update. It was replaced with a brand new one no questions asked the next time I went to the supply house. I won't know what went wrong, but my guess is the motor died. Will update on the new one as soon as I get back to that job.


----------

